
Far-Right Haven Gab.com Had Its Fundraising Site Shut Down by Amazon - lnguyen
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/far-right-haven-gabcom-had-its-fundraising-site-shut-down
======
onyva
Wow They found their “Acceptable Use Policy”. Were was it? Isn’t it simply:
monetize hate speech? After all, why would a company like amazon put its ads
on Breitbart? [https://www.fastcompany.com/40535815/thousands-of-
advertiser...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40535815/thousands-of-advertisers-
shun-breitbart-but-amazon-remains)

